# Newbie question: New Mown Hay/Fresh Mown Hay/Emma



## suzannaski (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi
I've been lurking. 
Finally I had to ask a question. 
I ordered New Mown Hay from Sweet Cakes because it was recommended on a scent review website as really smelling like hay, but it's not what hay smells like. I have 600 bales of hay in my hayloft, and they don't smell like that. 
I'm REALLY looking for the scent from Laura Ashley in the early 90's called "Emma" which smelled a lot like fresh hay. 
Any suggestions? 
ps- I bought several FO's and 2 flavor oils from Sweet Cakes, and wasn't impressed. I miss Southern Soapers. 
Thanks!


----------



## judymoody (Jul 6, 2011)

Southern Soapers oils are being re-released as prebuys here.  As more are added they will become part of the regular line.

http://www.firstchoicefragranceoils.com/


----------



## honor435 (Jul 8, 2011)

try ng or peak, i really like them, cheaper than sweetcakes or dont they sell to your area?


----------



## suzannaski (Aug 3, 2011)

I haven't tried them. I was hoping I could find someone that knows which supplier would have an authentic smelling hay FO.  
Otherwise I'll just end up spending money trying each supplier's version of the scent, something I wanted to avoid. 

I'll see what they have at that link, since I have confidence in SS.


----------



## soapbuddy (Aug 4, 2011)

The only way to get true hay smell would be from hay absolute, but it's very pricey. I haven't found a fragrance that's same to hay scent yet.


----------



## Iris Reola (Aug 4, 2011)

Be sure to let us know when you find "the one!" I have three horses so we also have 400+ bales of hay in the loft and it's such a pleasant smell.


----------



## PrairieCraft (Aug 4, 2011)

I've planned on adding the SC version to my next order there.  Have you tried that one already?


----------



## suzannaski (Aug 28, 2011)

I haven't figured out all the abbreviations for suppliers yet. Who is SC? 
Soapbuddy, I did some sleuthing from your post (pricey is an understatement) and for $45, I bought a bunch of 2-oz scents that match the description on this page: http://www.thegoodscentscompany.com/data/ab1026191.html
If I am lucky, I can figure out a recipe. If I'm really lucky, I'll only need to mix 1 or 2 of them.  


I also bought a sample of Sweetgrass FO.  

Scarecrow from Black Phoenix Alchemy Labs sounds like it may also be the right scent, but it is as pricey as Hay Absolute.


----------



## soapbuddy (Aug 29, 2011)

suzannaski said:
			
		

> I haven't figured out all the abbreviations for suppliers yet. Who is SC?
> Soapbuddy, I did some sleuthing from your post (pricey is an understatement) and for $45, I bought a bunch of 2-oz scents that match the description on this page: http://www.thegoodscentscompany.com/data/ab1026191.html
> If I am lucky, I can figure out a recipe. If I'm really lucky, I'll only need to mix 1 or 2 of them.
> 
> ...


SC = SweetCakes.
I like Black Alchemy Labs fragrances, but since they are already diluted in a carrier, they wouldn't work in soap.


----------



## suzannaski (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm not a huge fan of sweetcakes. I got their new mien hay and that's what started me on this search in the first place. 
I just got my BB order.  Sweet grass is a nice scent, but a little lacking  for that true hay scent. I made a tenative recipe and I'd love to know what y'all think. 
These are all BB FO's
3 parts sweet grass
1 part earth musk

I can't decide with adding these
1 part sweet pea or apricot freesia
1 part amber or black tea

I think if I decide to add any of the secondary FO's, I will increase the amount of sweet grass too.


----------



## suzannaski (Sep 11, 2011)

My mum thinks  this is more like hay:
Equal parts of apricot, earth musk, black tea & amber.


----------

